# The Men of Dimensions



## Krissy12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd like to make a 2007 calender showing the Men of Dimensions for our collective viewing pleasure. I think it's something that most of us would like to see and a fun project for the board as well.

The requirements would be that the guy would have to be at least 18 years old and have posted more than 10 times on Dimensions.

Any comments? Suggestions?

My idea was to get as many pics as possible before a certain date and divide them up (so many guys per month) depending on how many pics I receive. Then making a calendar in photoshop and posting it in this thread for everyone to save..possibly as their desktop images for each month! 

I don't know if anything like this has been done, but I'd like to see it happen as long as everyone is on board. 

(Guys: For the pic, make it one you've never posted on Dimensions and preferably something HOT!  ):kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

Great Idea !


I wish you success- please let me know if I can help you


----------



## Danyull (Jan 7, 2007)

HAHA! Intresting what kind of pics are we talking here?


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I would think just a nice shot..shirt on or off, no matter. But, a nicely placed washcloth/towel over just the private areas would also work 

And I'm willing to make an exception for 17 yr. old guys from England. *cough*Danyull*cough*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> And I'm willing to make an exception for 17 yr. old guys from England. *cough*Danyull*cough*



Uhm.... he'd better be 19 like his profile states. *cough* *cough*

/mod


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Do you have to be 18 to be on these boards?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Do you have to be 18 to be on these boards?




Yup .


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 7, 2007)

*Hell emphatically yes!*


----------



## Canadian (Jan 7, 2007)

Ahhhh hahahahaha.

If I was chosen... could I expect royalties?
Or at least some sort of "Girls of Dimensions" kickback?


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 7, 2007)

No one would really be chosen..it would feature everyone who sent a pic  And I would think that a women of Dimensions calendar could be made as well! I could make both at the same time.


----------



## itsfine (Jan 7, 2007)

Canadian said:


> Ahhhh hahahahaha.
> 
> If I was chosen... could I expect royalties?
> Or at least some sort of "Girls of Dimensions" kickback?




You should probably just do it. haha


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Since it seems that there *is* interest..PM me your pics guys and gals by Jan. 14th and I'll have it done within that week! 

Pics must be good quality JPEGS with a nice size to them.. at least 500 pixels wide. I can resize anything down and crop anything you would like as well, just let me know!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd probably make the Over-the-Hill edition.


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'd probably make the Over-the-Hill edition.



You know, Fuzzy, I haven't been on Dims that long, but from what I've seen you'd definitely make the "Most Beloved" edition of the Calendar. Or how about Dimensions "Classics"?


----------



## missaf (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd contribute, but I think a calendar would be beneficial to help fundraise to support the site


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Risible said:


> You know, Fuzzy, I haven't been on Dims that long, but from what I've seen you'd definitely make the "Most Beloved" edition of the Calendar. Or how about Dimensions "Classics"?



Thanks!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 7, 2007)

The FA calendar idea was done years ago - by Carolyn Owens. I think it's fantastic to do it again! 

If you'd like to see the old examples you could google search for Carolyn's page - if you can't find it, PM me and I'll give you the links. 

Good luck! Sounds like a fun project


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Samantha! I did look at Carolyn's calendars and I actually recognized So Very Soft on one of the months. 

This thread may get pushed to the bottom so that no one can see it..so if you know a Dimensions guy, PM him the details so we can get those pics coming in!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 8, 2007)

All I have to say is Jay better be in this calendar thingy or you are probably going to have a fat girl riot on your hands!!  

We love pics of Jay!!! Yummy!!

:wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't be on it... 

I just got my hair cut and the girl did it too short, so now my head looks like an egg. >.<

=Divals


----------



## missaf (Jan 8, 2007)

Divals said:


> I can't be on it...
> 
> I just got my hair cut and the girl did it too short, so now my head looks like an egg. >.<
> 
> =Divals


 
Pics, we know you have them now!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 8, 2007)

missaf said:


> Pics, we know you have them now!



No face shots until my hair grows out again, unless I'm wearing a ginormous hat 

=Divals


----------



## missaf (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, eggs are sexy too ya know


----------



## UberAris (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm good for it


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2007)

Euhm.. there are hardly any pictures of me. Anyone who would like to hold to hold a camera?


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay! The support for this is awesome. I can't wait to start getting the pics in so I can start putting them into the calendar.

DIVALS- A nice hat is always good or a bandana. Of course, you could always put one of those on your head as well! *wink*

Good to see that hottie UBER is going to play.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 8, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Yay! The support for this is awesome. I can't wait to start getting the pics in so I can start putting them into the calendar.
> 
> DIVALS- A nice hat is always good or a bandana. Of course, you could always put one of those on your head as well! *wink*
> 
> Good to see that hottie UBER is going to play.



Cripes. o.o

=Divals


----------



## furious styles (Jan 8, 2007)

oh lawd. my ego doesn't need any more stoking.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 8, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> oh lawd. my ego doesn't need any more stoking.



But, I should still leave a spot for you on the calendar, right? I know many women here (myself included) would be quite unhappy not to see you.  

:kiss2: 
Krissy


----------



## Danyull (Jan 8, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> I would think just a nice shot..shirt on or off, no matter. But, a nicely placed washcloth/towel over just the private areas would also work
> 
> And I'm willing to make an exception for 17 yr. old guys from England. *cough*Danyull*cough*



Haha, harsh, you now I'm good I, I know I'm not the only one on here, others can just hide it better than I can =/.

Got to admit I do act alot older, and look it to =] well in some pics =/ I never get asked for ID either in bars, pretty proud of that,

Yeah I''m 18 pretty damn soon anyways =/


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 8, 2007)

Divals said:


> No face shots until my hair grows out again, unless I'm wearing a ginormous hat
> 
> =Divals



Why not just use a pre-hair cut pic?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 8, 2007)

Falling Boy said:


> Why not just use a pre-hair cut pic?



I don't have any x.x

=Divals


----------



## UberAris (Jan 8, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Yay! The support for this is awesome. I can't wait to start getting the pics in so I can start putting them into the calendar.
> 
> DIVALS- A nice hat is always good or a bandana. Of course, you could always put one of those on your head as well! *wink*
> 
> Good to see that hottie UBER is going to play.



Thought there may be a few out there who might enjoy


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 8, 2007)

missaf said:


> Well, eggs are sexy too ya know



Um, go suck an egg?


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone so far who have sent photos (guys and girls) but we need more!! So many more!

You can also email them to me at [email protected] 

:kiss2:


----------



## UberAris (Jan 9, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Thanks to everyone so far who have sent photos (guys and girls) but we need more!! So many more!
> 
> You can also email them to me at [email protected]
> 
> :kiss2:



What kind of picture are you looking for?


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 9, 2007)

This is a great idea.. I have my fingers crossed that Santaclear will be the Fa for the month of June.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 10, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> This is a great idea.. I have my fingers crossed that Santaclear will be the Fa for the month of June.


 
*chants: santa, santa, santa, anta, anta, anta, anta*


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 10, 2007)

Well since we are making requests...I want Jay or Aris to be the hunk of the month for February (My b-day month)

:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> This is a great idea.. I have my fingers crossed that Santaclear will be the Fa for the month of June.





OoOoOOOoOooOOoOOoo Great idea Renee!!!

!!!!


Santaclear is such a sweetheart and I would love to see him get some recognition


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 10, 2007)

Home from work and no pictures in the email 

I've only gotten a very small handful of pics...so I hope we get more response or we'll have to can this idea.

Ladies, send out a PM to the guys you want to see in the calendar! And guys, do the same with some of our beautiful gals! 

I may have to start calling out some of my fave guys for this!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2007)

i will join, so put me down. just a matter of when and how i will accomplish taking a photo worthy of these lovely ladies viewing enjoyment.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 10, 2007)

Give me a week. My hair should grow out a bit by then. And if possible, I want November.

=Divals


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 10, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Home from work and no pictures in the email
> 
> I've only gotten a very small handful of pics...so I hope we get more response or we'll have to can this idea.
> 
> ...



Hey Krissy...I sent you an e-mail with some pics...did you get them?

Rachael


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks so far to all who have sent pics, but I have to admit..No guys have sent any yet...lol. Looks like we will have a beautiful Women of Dimensions calendar though! 

Rachael- Sorry if I didn't email you back on that..I got them and they're great!
Work has been kicking my arse as of late.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 11, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> ...No guys have sent any yet...



I look just like my avatar.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 11, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Thanks so far to all who have sent pics, but I have to admit..No guys have sent any yet...lol. Looks like we will have a beautiful Women of Dimensions calendar though!
> 
> Rachael- Sorry if I didn't email you back on that..I got them and they're great!
> Work has been kicking my arse as of late.



No problem...just wondering since you said you had no pics in your e-mail. I know how you feel with the working a lot...me too! Thanks so much for doing this!

Rachael


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 11, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> I look just like my avatar.



One word: Sexay.


----------



## onecurvybabe (Jan 11, 2007)

come on guys...we wanna see your pretty faces!! :eat2: show us the goods!!


----------



## Mini (Jan 11, 2007)

I could maybe do this, maybe. Provided it's for a good cause and all. And provided no one would actually ever see it.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 11, 2007)

Mini said:


> I could maybe do this, maybe. Provided it's for a good cause and all. And provided no one would actually ever see it.



Mini's a babe-magnet.

And he DOESN'T look like his current avatar.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Mini's a babe-magnet.
> 
> And he DOESN'T look like his current avatar.



HEY.

Domokun's a total hottie.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 11, 2007)

tooz said:


> HEY.
> 
> Domokun's a total hottie.



agreed, i'd dance with him.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 11, 2007)

count me in...picture requirements?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 12, 2007)

onecurvybabe said:


> come on guys...we wanna see your pretty faces!! :eat2: show us the goods!!



_*leaves town_


----------



## rainyday (Jan 12, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Mini's a babe-magnet.
> 
> And he DOESN'T look like his current avatar.



I think Free's avatar really should go in there. Juxtaposed alongside all the more fleshed-out man meat, his stickness would be funny.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 12, 2007)

Mini said:


> I could maybe do this, maybe. Provided it's for a good cause and all. And provided no one would actually ever see it.



Mini, 

I have seen you post pics in the hot guy thread that would be perfect for the calendar (i.e. hot) 
..And it's not something that anyone is going to pay for..It's simply for the enjoyment of the board. (and maybe a few fantasies)... 

I know quite a few ladies on here who would love to see your long lean self featured.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 12, 2007)

ClashCityRocker said:


> count me in...picture requirements?



That's what I like to hear! You can send the pic to my email at [email protected]

Pic requirement is that they be large enough pixel-wise for me to work with and that you show your sexy self.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 12, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> This is a great idea.. I have my fingers crossed that Santaclear will be the Fa for the month of June.





Michelle said:


> *chants: santa, santa, santa, anta, anta, anta, anta*





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOoOOOoOooOOoOOoo Great idea Renee!!!
> !!!! Santaclear is such a sweetheart and I would love to see him get some recognition



_*cues in "Bustin' Out!" disco/hair-metal theme music_ :shocked: 

So will 2007 be the year Santaclear age 51 BUSTS OUT with beefcake poses to try and pay back the lovely ladies who've turned HIM (me) on, on the NET?!??!!!????? :doh:  

Probably not. (I wouldn't say I'm in one of my more photogenic phases past 20 years.) But I appreciate the thought!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> agreed, i'd dance with him.



I would dance with him in the way in which he is dancing on that avatar.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

tooz said:


> I would dance with him in the way in which he is dancing on that avatar.



oh yeah, there's no other way TO dance with him!


----------



## UberAris (Jan 12, 2007)

Ugh, I was going to get those pics taken today, but I got injured at my hockey game last night. my shoulder is swollen in a nasty manner, have to wait for that to settle back down before I take them


----------



## swordchick (Jan 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> _*cues in "Bustin' Out!" disco/hair-metal theme music_ :shocked:
> 
> So will 2007 be the year Santaclear age 51 BUSTS OUT with beefcake poses to try and pay back the lovely ladies who've turned HIM (me) on, on the NET?!??!!!????? :doh:
> 
> Probably not. (I wouldn't say I'm in one of my more photogenic phases past 20 years.) But I appreciate the thought!


 
Can you be convinced?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 12, 2007)

I just spotted this thread today and I like the idea but I'm afraid I can't participate.

I turned 41 today...yeah, I don't feel old but I'm obviously well past 19.

I don't think I'm too scary looking and I'm in decent shape...hell, I've even been called sexy by two actual women.

My problem lies in the fact that I live alone and don't have a special someone right now to take "hot" photos of me for a calendar. All that I have are boring, ordinary photos.

I'm a reference librarian and I have the perfect idea for a pose but no way to take it.

Oh well...perhaps next year.


Dennis


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I just spotted this thread today and I like the idea but I'm afraid I can't participate.
> 
> I turned 41 today...yeah, I don't feel old but I'm obviously well past 19.
> 
> ...



a timer dennis the menace, a timer!!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry...no timer, digital camera or online computer or scanner at home. ~Cries~

I have one old camera at work but there's no timer on it.

Anyway, I'll describe my pose:

I have a big, queen-sized, bed in my bedroom. I have a LOT of books at home. I thought I'd pose in my birthday suit on my bed with strategically placed books over certain areas of my anatomy.


I'm honestly not shy or being a wussy about participating, I just lack the means to is all.


Dennis


----------



## supersoup (Jan 12, 2007)

that would have been brilliant dennis dear!!




and someday i'm totally going to have million books too...i've always wanted my own library. :wubu:


----------



## Michelle (Jan 12, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Probably not. (I wouldn't say I'm in one of my more photogenic phases past 20 years.) But I appreciate the thought!


 
chickendookie


----------



## fatkid420 (Jan 12, 2007)

Taken today, 5 min ago or so


----------



## love dubh (Jan 16, 2007)

So, where are the goods? I'm waiting for risque pictures of fine looking menfolk.

Knotty, Jay, mfdoom, NFA + every other dude, HOP TO IT!


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

This is my son, though he doesn't post here, so I guess he couldn't be considered a Man of Dimensions. I think he's pretty cute anyway (yes, I know, I am biased).


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 17, 2007)

love dubh said:


> So, where are the goods? I'm waiting for risque pictures of fine looking menfolk.
> 
> Knotty, Jay, mfdoom, NFA + every other dude, HOP TO IT!


You heard the woman! Chop chop!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 17, 2007)

i'm just enough of a camera whore to play along...stay tuned.


----------



## onecurvybabe (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is my son, though he doesn't post here, so I guess he couldn't be considered a Man of Dimensions. I think he's pretty cute anyway (yes, I know, I am biased).







he is such a hottie! :smitten:


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll pass that along, OCB, thanks. Here is one of James giving his little grandmother an arm to lean on, with her purse slung over his shoulder in one hand and her leftovers in the other. I think they look adorable together, but again... biased!

Okay, I'll quit pushing pics of my son on y'all now...


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

Tina said:


> I'll pass that along, OCB, thanks. Here is one of James giving his little grandmother an arm to lean on, with her purse slung over his shoulder in one hand and her leftovers in the other. I think they look adorable together, but again... biased!
> 
> Okay, I'll quit pushing pics of my son on y'all now...



he's got one of those contagious smiles, CUTE!!


----------



## UberAris (Jan 18, 2007)

Finally got to e-mail you mine  feel free to adjust the brightness on some of them, some came out a bit too dark.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 18, 2007)

supersoup said:


> that would have been brilliant dennis dear!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't quite have a million books but my collection is impressive.

Yeah, posing with my books would've been neat and I hope to have the right equipment to take such a picture sometime this year, so, I'll take a crack at a 2008 calendar, if there is one.


Dennis


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, info on the progress...

I got one set of pics from one man..lol. I got 5 pics from women. So, this doesn't even fill a whole calendar quota! 

So, the question now is...To wait longer to see if anyone sends more or to can the whole thing?

Any other ideas?


----------



## UberAris (Jan 21, 2007)

need me to send again? or do you need me to send any more?


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 21, 2007)

UberAris said:


> need me to send again? or do you need me to send any more?



You were the one guy I mentioned.  Thanks sweetie!


----------



## UberAris (Jan 21, 2007)

hehe, ok.

Dudes, co'mon and stop pussing out  you bare enough on that 

"*clearing throat* Gentlemen (etc...)" thread, that you should be able to do a calender.


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Jan 21, 2007)

id have to say this is my best pic yet, besides my baby pic 

View attachment mehul suit.JPG


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

I think the men should have to be posing all sexy like..you know..cheese galore...all fours...fur rugs..fireplaces..or....all coy..back arched..against a tree..one hand cupping a cheek..virginal smile..eyes only for me....let's do this right......guys...step up......visit Seattle and I will be official photographer....*must go to dollar store for props*


----------



## UberAris (Jan 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I think the men should have to be posing all sexy like..you know..cheese galore...all fours...fur rugs..fireplaces..or....all coy..back arched..against a tree..one hand cupping a cheek..virginal smile..eyes only for me....let's do this right......guys...step up......visit Seattle and I will be official photographer....*must go to dollar store for props*




LoL behold the power of CHEESE!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I think the men should have to be posing all sexy like..you know..cheese galore...all fours...fur rugs..fireplaces..or....all coy..back arched..against a tree..one hand cupping a cheek..virginal smile..eyes only for me....let's do this right......guys...step up......visit Seattle and I will be official photographer....*must go to dollar store for props*




Why did you have to make me relive images of the Village People?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2007)

PagalDesi4Life said:


> id have to say this is my best pic yet, besides my baby pic




Hot


----------



## idun (Jan 21, 2007)

Tina said:


> This is my son, though he doesn't post here, so I guess he couldn't be considered a Man of Dimensions. I think he's pretty cute anyway (yes, I know, I am biased).




hubba hubba :smitten:


----------

